# lumps after vasectomy reversal



## ALWAYSWISHING (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi, DH had his vasectomy reversal at the beginning of Feb.  His first SA showed only heads.  After the op he had a lump at the side where they repaired his tube.  This has now reduced in size, but he still has a lump the size of a pea, which hurts when knocked.  Any ideas what this could be as DH is really worried.

Thanks xxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd advise going to see GP or discussing with consultant who did the operation. Need to get this checked properly, could be a build up of scar tissue but DH will need to get this examined to determine diagnosis.


----------



## ALWAYSWISHING (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks, DH going to speak to surgeon when we send our next SA off
xx


----------

